# Nail fell off ?!?



## shelby_jonesss (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm 99% sure it's my rabbits nail because it's white and all my dogs have black nails. It's possible it's from my friends dog but I don't think her nails are as long & thick as this one. Is it bad if my rabbits nail fell off? Is it something I should take him to the vet for? I don't think it's a big deal but I don't want to bypass something serious View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1422924123.611422.jpg


----------



## JBun (Feb 2, 2015)

Your rabbit could have chewed it off if it was getting too long and bothering your bun. If so, you will want to trim the rest of the nails if you know how, or take your bun to the vet to have them done if you don't know how or can't do it yourself. 

If it actually broke off, it shouldn't cause a problem as long as it didn't break below the nail bed. You will need to inspect your buns nails to be sure. If it is below the nail bed, you need to keep a close eye on it to make sure no swelling or infection occurs, and that the nail grows back fine. If you do find signs of swelling or infection, you will need to take your bun to the vet to have it checked.


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you !!


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Feb 2, 2015)

My Black Jack lost a front paw nail a while back and it didnt grow back. I'm not exactly sure what happened, but I did notice a bit of blood on the livingroom wall next to his cage, so I think he just wacked it. It never got infected and doesnt bother him a bit. Unless an infection occurs, I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------

